# Software advice for rhinestones



## kbward (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello, I've been in business for about a year and have the DAS System. I"m looking to add another software program and was hoping for some advice. I've looked into Rhinestone Worx. Anyone have any experience with Rhinestone Worx? It is very pricey.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can find some feedback about Rhinestone worx in this past thread here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t130187.html


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

Winpc sign pro is compatible with the DAS cutter which is manufactured by GCC America.

The software developer confirmed compatibility of PUMA cutter and the software. 

Software is widely available on a demo version. And the purchase price is so low. I think there is a thread about the software as well~

(I am buying my copy today. Good Luck)


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I use WinPCSIGN Pro and I LOVE it! I personally think it's the easiest software to use for rhinestone design. There are a ton of tutorial videos out there and I know Sandy Jo (sjidohair) started posting them on here last night. A lot of people use it and are ready and willing to help.

I have also used CorelDraw and AI, but I was amazed at how easy it is to use WinPCSIGN Pro. It works with just about every cutter out there so you don't have to export and import into another program to cut your templates. You can cut right from WPC.

Let me know if you have any questions!!!


----------



## kbward (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks. My biggest issue are fonts and vectorizing. I'm looking for something that will help me out with both. 






DivineBling said:


> I use WinPCSIGN Pro and I LOVE it! I personally think it's the easiest software to use for rhinestone design. There are a ton of tutorial videos out there and I know Sandy Jo (sjidohair) started posting them on here last night. A lot of people use it and are ready and willing to help.
> 
> 
> I have also used CorelDraw and AI, but I was amazed at how easy it is to use WinPCSIGN Pro. It works with just about every cutter out there so you don't have to export and import into another program to cut your templates. You can cut right from WPC.
> ...


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

kathleen,

I will make a video for you tonight and post it as winpcsign lesson #3 How to vectorize in Winpc,,, 

I will show you how to vectorize in winpc,,,

Winpc cannot do everything,, but it sure can do alot,, 

Your vector image only comes out as good as the Image you start with..

I will try to get that video done tonight,


----------



## kbward (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks SandyJo!


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

sjidohair said:


> kathleen,
> 
> I will make a video for you tonight and post it as winpcsign lesson #3 How to vectorize in Winpc,,,
> 
> ...


Sandy, 

I was wondering if you had a chance to compare i-design from graph tech and r-wear from Roland with winpc sign.

They all seem to be easy to learn but the other software seem to have a better tutorial from the software manufacturer. 

Thank you for your teaching Grand Master~


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

novarhinestone said:


> Stephanie
> 
> I did not know you were distributing the software! By the way, It was a pleasure meeting you at the trade show on Sunday! I will contact you for the sticky flock later on the week.
> 
> ...


I'm not distributing the software! I don't get a dime or any kickbacks whatsoever from anyone who buys from the website I bought mine from. I just like the support I've received from the distributor I bought it from. I paid full price and didn't request a lower price at all.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Actually, I bought 2 copies... one for myself and one for my friend. I bought one from one distributor and one from another paying full price from both. I have received no support from one and tons of support from the other. So I am speaking from personal experience.


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

My apologies, Stephanie.

I miss understood the link. Sorry Sorry


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

novarhinestone said:


> Sandy,
> 
> I was wondering if you had a chance to compare i-design from graph tech and r-wear from Roland with winpc sign.
> 
> ...



Hi Mark,, 
Good to see again,, 
Wish i could have gotten to the show to hang with all you guys, In long beach but I had a collapse of a Roof on one of my Builidings so needed to take care of that,,
I have missed your posts,, good to see ya ...

Yes i have all the softwares,, and I really dont like to compare them, as they all have their Place in the Rhinestone World.
And we all use our programs different,, 

Today my Favorite is Winpcsign2010 for its ease of use.

Now that could change tomorrow when a new program comes out, as you know I will try it LOL

Instead I would like to show what the programs can do,,

I also have corel 4, and if It works side by side with Winpc, and many of the other programs as well.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Mark, there is no need to be embarrassed or apologize at all!! Lol!
Sometimes I get so passionate about something that people assume I sell it! I actually enjoy "selling" things that I don't make any money on because people know it's totally sincere. I'm sincere in everything I suggest, but I understand why Rodney's policies are in place - to ensure that people looking for help get the best advice from people not benefiting from their suggestions. 

That said, I know you will love WPC!


----------



## novarhinestone (Jan 7, 2009)

sjidohair said:


> Hi Mark,,
> Good to see again,,
> Wish i could have gotten to the show to hang with all you guys, In long beach but I had a collapse of a Roof on one of my Builidings so needed to take care of that,,
> I have missed your posts,, good to see ya ...
> ...


Sandy 

It is good to talk to you as well! 
I just remembered why I temporarily had to stop blogging on T-shirt forum. It is too addictive! 
Again thank you for sharing and making the forum such a nice place. 

Feels good to be back!


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

DivineBling said:


> And one for my friend.


You have friends? .....


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Just one! Lol!!!


----------

